
Huawei Says, Without Evidence, That U.S. Pressured Its Employees - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/03/technology/huawei-trump-cyberattacks.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Yeah, NSA hacked in... [https://www.cnet.com/news/nsas-reported-huawei-hack-
gives-gl...](https://www.cnet.com/news/nsas-reported-huawei-hack-gives-
glimpse-of-agencys-role-in-cyber-cold-war/)

But is there any proof Huawei are spying? What about the other manufactures?
Samsung, LG, etc??

History: [https://articles2.marketrealist.com/2019/08/are-new-
huawei-s...](https://articles2.marketrealist.com/2019/08/are-new-huawei-
spying-allegations-true/)

